# Shellie Tank Advice?



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

Due to a number of things, I won't be getting my shellies (Neolamprologus Ocellatus) until next week. In the meantime, I thought I'd post a few pics of my now empty (cept a few ghost shrimp I picked up to ease my boredom) tank setup for feedback/advice.










BTW, there is a rock of about the same size as the one on the left that I had in the area without any shells on the right, I took it out so I could tie a java fern I was given to it... wondering if I should put it back or leave it out for the extra floor space?


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh, and a random shrimp pic


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice looking tank! I set up a shellie tank recently, too. Did you sort out the filter noisiness?

I love how the ground is set up but is there any way you could make use of the upper area? I know the shellies won't use it but maybe you could find a piece of drift, like a branch, to put up with maybe a few anubias on it? Totally useless suggestion for a shellie tank, I know, but I just like making visual use of the space.

I'd leave out the other rock. More shells, after all.

Nice work!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice tank Pm, and I would also leave it out and as Zoe said more shells.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

if you add anymore thing to the tank, be careful. those shellies love to dig and make sure anything you add won't fall when sand is removed. but other than that and shell number, everything seems fine. they are some pretty interesting fish to watch, especially when they dig. in a week your tank's landscape will be completely change as they love to rearrange everything themselves.


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

More shells? It might be hard to tell from those pics, but theres already 9 in the tank, and I'm only going to have 4-5 fish in there...

Oh, and the reason for the other rock/java fern being there was to create more visual barriers to reduce aggressiveness. But if its not needed, I suppose I could just tie the java fern to the rock on the other side...


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

that's exactly why you need more shell. there is not enough. those shellies like to take up as many shells as they can and will bury them. so some may left homeless if you only have 9 in there.


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

aaa said:


> that's exactly why you need more shell. there is not enough. those shellies like to take up as many shells as they can and will bury them. so some may left homeless if you only have 9 in there.


Ah, well, fortunately more shells won't be a problem, I still have a bunch more that I just didn't put in I can add, thanks for the advice.


----------

